# Hello from Kansas



## SlatecreekB/H (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been browsing through archery talk for awhile now and feel the need to put in my two cents, ive even encountered some of my friends on here as well . i'm glad to have found archery talk, it is an awesome place to come together and share a common interest.


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome form another KS boy


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome... Slate creek has some good duck hunting I hear....


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Slatecreek B/H. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## SlatecreekB/H (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome. i'm looking forward to spending time on archery talk, yes slate creek has some good deer.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

SlatecreekB/H said:


> I've been browsing through archery talk for awhile now and feel the need to put in my two cents, ive even encountered some of my friends on here as well . i'm glad to have found archery talk, it is an awesome place to come together and share a common interest.


Welcome to AT...great place for sure!


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT From another Kansan.

Which part of KS are you from.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

Welcome to AT and yes its very addicting!! :wink::wink:


----------



## SlatecreekB/H (Nov 2, 2007)

Can any of you more experianced archery talk buffs tell me what ttt and bump means? thanks in advance.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*ttt*

To The Top!


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

you put ttt or bump to make your post cycle to the top of the page. ttt stands for to the top. welcome to AT


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Welcome*

Used to shoot Slate Creek all the time when they had the range at the lake. Truely hated to see it go under


----------



## SlatecreekB/H (Nov 2, 2007)

hey how do you guys insert the smile faces on the right side.?


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

SlatecreekB/H said:


> hey how do you guys insert the smile faces on the right side.?


When you post there are some to choose from to the right side of the text box, just click on one or more.:darkbeer:


----------



## xlkevin (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.:darkbeer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------

